# Simmons University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Institution:
*Simmons University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/14/2021

Type:
Full-Time


Simmons University Police Officers work in a team based environment to support the Simmons University Public Safety Department and the Simmons University community by providing Public Safety and Law Enforcement services with dignity and respect. Police Officers will assist in providing a safe and secure community with the highest degrees of ethics and integrity.
Police Officers will protect the lives of the Simmons University community as well as safeguard the property of Simmons University. Police Officers will enforce the regulations of Simmons University and the Massachusetts General Laws.
*Essential Functions:*
1. Protect life and property. Working as a member of a team, and in problem solving partnerships with the community, actively seeks to identify safety and security related problems and concerns and take the necessary steps to resolve those problems or concerns efficiently and effectively.
2. Respond safely and rapidly to emergency calls for police service such as reports of crimes in progress; suspected criminal activity; medical emergencies; environmental emergencies; fires, fire alarms; motion and intrusion alarms; and accidents, etc. Render aid as required. Conduct thorough initial investigations of incidents and follow up investigations as assigned. Assist Massachusetts State Police, Boston Police, Transit Police; COF Police and Public Safety service providers; Boston Fire; Boston EMS; and other public safety service as requested and/or required.
3. Enforce the laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and applicable Simmons University regulations. Arrest criminal offenders when necessary and participate effectively in the subsequent court preparation and prosecution proceedings. Refer student offenders for internal disciplinary action to Student Life, Judicial Affairs, etc., and participate effectively in the University's internal disciplinary process. Assists members of the Community and in the civil and criminal court process. Assist in training of newly hired Police Officers and Public Safety Officers.
4. Prevent criminal activity in and around the University through highly visible, omnipresent police patrols. Provide and/or participate in crime prevention briefings to the community. Attend community events and speak to students, faculty and/or staff regarding strategies and tactics to stay safe.
5. Operate department communication equipment; answer telephone inquiries; receive and document reports of criminal activity; dispatch foot and mobile units; operate paging system; monitor alarm and CCTV systems.
6. Perform safety and security inspections of all campus facilities, grounds and equipment, on foot, bicycle, or motor vehicle. Assist with parking enforcement and the monitoring of parking resources.
7. The Chief of Police and/or their designee may assign other duties of Department operation and function as needed to best suit the Department and University needs.
*Position Requirements:*

Applicant must be at least 21 years of age at time of application. The applicant must also have the following at time of application:
Active Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operator's License;
Active Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm;
Hold an Associate's Degree or Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice from an accredited College or University;
Successfully completed a Massachusetts Police Training Committee (formerly Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council) Basic Reserve/Intermittent Academy, Basic Police Officer Recruit Academy, Massachusetts Special State Police Academy or equivalent.
Campus Law Enforcement Experience
Active certification in CPR/First Aid/AED
Proficiency in Microsoft Office 
*Preferred:*

Campus Law Enforcement Experience
Active certification in CPR/First Aid/AED
Proficiency in Microsoft Office
Knowledge of ARMS system
The Simmons University Public Safety Department is a 24 hour, 7 days a week operating Department. Officers may be assigned to any of the duty shifts following a four days on two days off rotating schedule. This position is also subject to mandatory overtime under certain circumstances. Holiday and weekend work is required.
The Simmons University Public Safety Department is considered an essential function to Simmons University. This position would require the incumbent to respond during emergency conditions and as such, all Officers may be called back for assignment.
Required Application Materials:

Resume
Cover Letter
Salary Grade
*Instructions to Applicants*: Please upload *all* applicable application materials (e.g. resume/cv, cover letter, writing sample, teaching philosophy, etc.) in the "Resume/CV" box on page 2 ("My Experience") of this application. Documents can be uploaded individually or as a combined document (e.g. PDF).
_Simmons University is committed to inclusive excellence in all aspects of an individual's community experience. As a university committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion, Simmons encourages applications from all under-represented groups. Simmons is committed to creating, developing, promoting, and enhancing inclusive hiring practices-at all levels, for all positions-ensuring diverse talent pools and the delivery of a consistent positive candidate experience. Simmons is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to continuing to develop a more diverse faculty, staff, student body, and curriculum._









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Talent and Human Capital Strategy
Simmons University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_6001e5f8620c4b09a85e1f04a2f18cb5


----------

